# Huron Ice



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

On the Huron live webcam it looks like 2 guys walking out onto the ice near the second buoy?

Is there safe ice out that away?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lots of moving water right there, I wouldn't do it.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That would not be smart.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just took a look at the camera and didn’t see anybody but buoys…probably the worse choice to pick for ice fishing in that current and wind area…probably worse than the Mouse Island area…


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Maybe they were geese.............depth perception is tough on these cameras for instance its a lot further to leftward bend in the pier than what it looks like on the camera


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

It was me, south side of dumping grounds, 3 mile walk, solid 2 inches of ice!! Lol, JUST A JOKE, DONT DO IT


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

I fish Sag. river in Mich. you can have current and fish safe if there is enough ice. I've had current on Sag. river and had to put my Vex transducer a couple of feet down stream to pick my lure. I have no idea how much current or ice thickest there is on the river without spudding the ice then cut a hole and drop a lure.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fished Saginaw last week on 7 inches, current was strong in the morning, mid day it died down, by the afternoon it had changed direction. like a tide or something


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Worked up in Bay City ,man looked like a parking lot on the Sag river near where that battleship is docked. Crazy how many people. Would scare the heck out of me with the current, haha. Here's a pic of just a fraction of the shanties.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Pooch said:


> Worked up in Bay City ,man looked like a parking lot on the Sag river near where that battleship is docked. Crazy how many people. Would scare the heck out of me with the current, haha. Here's a pic of just a fraction of the shanties.


I was just out there by the ship last weekend, ice was 10' 100's of fisherman from Saginaw all the way to Bay City.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

odell daniel said:


> ice was 10'


Wow, I'd like to see your auger!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Haven't worked up there in a few years but would go to the power plant there right on the bay. Crazy how many people would be on that River.


----------

